# Companies with good slogans/names



## Northerner

Hehe! I like this one


----------



## Lynn Davies

We have a fish and chip shop near us called:


----------



## Stitch147

Lynn Davies said:


> We have a fish and chip shop near us called:



Wrong, just wrong!


----------



## Austin Mini

We have a local window cleaner......'Paul Lower Window Cleaner' it says on his van. I will photo his van next time I see it.


----------



## pottersusan

used to work with an architect whose surname was Crumbleholme


----------



## robert@fm

I once heard of a small firm of building contractors consisting of two brothers from India. Their slogan was, "you've tried the cowboys, now try the Indians"!


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff


----------



## robert@fm

Lynn Davies said:


> We have a fish and chip shop near us called:


When my brother visited me last week, he told me that his 10-year-old granddaughter Sophie told him that the sequel to "Finding Nemo" is "Frying Nemo"!  It's a pity I have never met my grand-niece, and am never likely to; I like her sense of humour.


----------



## mikeyB

The chippy in the village, almost opposite the side entrance to the mediaeval abbey calls itself “The Friary”.

It’s a very good chippy too.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

All the virgin media vans near me have names.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Oops!


----------



## Andy12345




----------



## RWJ

There used to be an Indian Restaurant/Take Away in student area of Leeds, the sign in the window -  "Has the bottom fallen out of your world? Eat with us and let the world fall out of your bottom"  honestly it's true but it was 40+ years ago so maybe gone now!


----------



## Northerner

RWJ said:


> There used to be an Indian Restaurant/Take Away in student area of Leeds, the sign in the window -  "Has the bottom fallen out of your world? Eat with us and let the world fall out of your bottom"  honestly it's true but it was 40+ years ago so maybe gone now!


Hey Ron, it's good to hear from you, hope all is well with you


----------



## Amigo

We have a local dog grooming business with the slogan on their van, ‘We do it doggie style’


----------



## WHT

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10152
> Oops!


PMSL!!!!


----------



## Contused




----------



## HOBIE

I am into car No plates. A local one is H15 Toy. Makes me smile every time I see it. GP 1 is another. Grand Prix 1 or General Practitioner 1.


----------



## C&E Guy

Seen in the Asda car park a few years ago:

PI55 0FF


----------



## Contused

Seen on a delivery lorry back in the early 80's — PEN 151S


----------



## Poppie

We passed a lorry on the motorway the other day ( one which sucks the waste from building site temporary toilets) and written on the back in proper sign writing were the words ' This lorry is full of Prime Ministers Promises' .  We had a good laugh for many miles after seeing this.


----------



## Sally71

I followed a greengrocer's van one day which said on the back "No cabbages are kept in this vehicle overnight"


----------



## trophywench

Poppie said:


> We passed a lorry on the motorway the other day ( one which sucks the waste from building site temporary toilets) and written on the back in proper sign writing were the words ' This lorry is full of Prime Ministers Promises' .  We had a good laugh for many miles after seeing this.



My first husband worked for a company that made the tankers which do that job (and gully emptiers and street washers sort of things) and in the trade, the equipment needed to empty septic tanks, mobile loos etc  is referred to as '|Night Soil apparatus'  LOL  So if you work for a Council and need to order a tanker that has that capability - that's what you ask for!


----------



## Wirrallass

Poppie said:


> We passed a lorry on the motorway the other day ( one which sucks the waste from building site temporary toilets) and written on the back in proper sign writing were the words ' This lorry is full of Prime Ministers Promises' .  We had a good laugh for many miles after seeing this.


----------



## robert@fm

Back when I used to use a cybercafé, I regularly passed a chippie with this sign:


(image from Google Street View, just ENE of Old Street Tube Station, May 2012; slightly enhanced in brightness and contrast)

As you can see, it was _supposed to_ stand for "fried chicken, kebabs and fish"; but to me it always looked like a common and rather rude instruction to depart, with the vowels removed!  The owners must have realised this, or had it pointed out to them, as the name has changed several times since I last saw the shop; it's now "Turkish Delight"!


----------



## robert@fm

Request to the IT people: I think "Google Maps" should be added to the media insert options. @Northerner, perhaps you could ask this of them?


----------



## mikeyB

Can’t you just take a screenshot, and post that?


----------



## robert@fm

That's no help if what you want to insert is a map reference.


----------



## mikeyB

True


----------



## HOBIE

I would love to work for them  Driving around in a van with a camera on the roof


----------

